# Worlds Largest Skidder !



## dancan (Oct 17, 2010)

It's Huge !
The operator is doing his pre-shift inspection !







Well it may not be huge but I thought it was a nice pic from a local ad .


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 17, 2010)

Quick!

Photochop those buildings out of the pic so there's no point of refference, and then just sit back and HUSH!

At first glance, ya had me.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dancan (Oct 17, 2010)

It got me too , I never even seen the guy behind the tire !


----------



## joesawer (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol even the seat is huge! He will never reach the floor much less the pedals!


----------



## 371groundie (Oct 18, 2010)

thats no small machine to begin with. tree farmer? what model, engine, etc?

and what do you do with the little thumb on the side of the blade?


----------



## dancan (Oct 18, 2010)

CD6 Treefarmer ,detroit powered ,grapple for decking logs (I think) .


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 18, 2010)

What he's not telling you is the "Operator" is an Oompah Loompah!


----------



## pioneer_boy (Oct 18, 2010)

dancan said:


> It's Huge !
> The operator is doing his pre-shift inspection !
> 
> 
> ...



ya this machin is for sale in new brunswick but theres no price in the ad tho.


----------



## dnash (Oct 19, 2010)

dancan said:


> CD6 Treefarmer ,detroit powered ,grapple for decking logs (I think) .



The engine appears to be a 6 cylinder Deutz in the first photo.


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 19, 2010)

dancan said:


> CD6 Treefarmer ,detroit powered ,grapple for decking logs (I think) .



I was thinking probably pretty handy for building a turn too. Oh, flat land, where the stumps are short and the skidders roam free.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 24, 2010)

dnash said:


> The engine appears to be a 6 cylinder Deutz in the first photo.



Correct. Far far far far far better than any Detroit noisemaker.
The grapple arm on the blade is for driving in and retrieving logs to the skid trail so they can be picked up on the way out. The drawback is that it hangs so far out beyond the tire. It makes it very hard to use as a "thinning" machine. You'll be scarring trees ever other minute.
It also has the mounts for another "clam" grapple arm on top of the blade so that you can take brush and tops back out to the woods.
That machine only lacks lock-in / lock-out differentials. If they came with those, like a Deere, then they'd be the ultimate cable machine.
I have a C5D with a Deutz 5 cyl. It just never stops. Best skidder engine ever.


----------

